# Bowtech 82 airborne



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

I am looking at getting away from my crappy old horton crossbow and getting a nice compound bow. I am really looking at the 82nd airborne and was wondering if anyone here has one or has shot one. The only thing I concerned about or should I be is the axle to axle length. I have looked at other review ans have seem to be great but I am trying to do as much research as I can before I put down a lot of money on something. Also does anyone know what would be the best bow for the money. I will also entertain other thoughts about other bows. I also looked at the fred bear truth 2 bow.

I value any help

thanks


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

I havent shot it but alot say the 82nd and 101st are smooth, quite and fast. With the longer AtA it will be more forgiving. If your hunting in a blind or tree stand it might be a hassel if you have a longer AtA. With a longer AtA you might get a little better long range accuracy.
With the best buy aspect, I would buy the best bow you can. It all depends on where you do your shopping, you can find some good deals on bows already set up with quality sights stabilizers ect. on ebay and classifieds. Last years bows are just as good as this years and are alot cheaper as well. Bowtechs are great bows. I would shoot the 82nd, The General, last years Guardian, Tribute ect and do some research on the stats. Choose the one that feels right, suits your needs and wont break your budget.

Id read this over and shoot your choices.
http://www.huntersfriend.com/bowselecti ... raceheight


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Those new bowtechs draw about as smooth as a catapult!

We went to Scheels and shot all the high end bows today, those bow techs rigged up felt like a boat anchor more than a bow.  
And how in the world are you supposed to draw a bow like that when it's cold. All the energy is stored right at the start of the draw cycle , just as your grunting to pull it back WHAM it breaks over  .
I really was expecting great things form this company the way so many folks talk them up. The General set up was a full two pounds heavier than the DXT by MAthews. The Diamond marquis was a nice shooting bow by them thou.

My advise is shoot all the bows you can and decide for yourself, good luck!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

When you decide on the bow you want go to archery talk and look at the classifieds there. Lots of great deals to be found on the net.
Bows that you might want to look at are some of the older Mathews like the Outback, Switchback and Switchback XT.
A year ago outdoor life gave the best buy to the Darton Marauder, thats a bow you could probably get for a great price. I bought my SB XT for $500 brand new off the net. Speed isn't everything, remember that.
Bows by Pearson,Parker, Martin, Reflex,Hoyt and many others also make great bows.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

goatboy, they probably had the speed modules on the bowtech. the draw cycle on them is not real smooth with the speed mods, but the smooth mods are great.


----------



## Blood Trail (Jan 18, 2008)

www.archerytalk.com is the way to go. I just bought a Iron Mace off there for next to nuthing....


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I bet it was the speed mods, had to be I would think.


----------

